# Wheel Chairs For The Doggie??



## gacysdad (Apr 14, 2010)

hi all, i was thinking of getting my buddy a wheel chair. he has recently lost the use of his back legs, and i was wondering about other peoples experiences with them.
are they maneuverable around the house or just for outside ? can they use them all day ? can they lie down while in them?
etc..
thank you very much


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

LOL just got mine yesterday, ok so i got mine from walkin wheels so hubby put it together not the easiest to understand instructions as various straps that er we don't know what they are for. So we took him outside and with the two of us lifted him in. hmmmm well after an hour of lifting him in and out to do the adjustments much to his DISGUST we walked him round the house outside now i am sure that some people on here have more words of wisdom than me. But no they can't lie down in them they are supposed to allow them to pee and poop that we shall see as he wasnt in it long enough, i do wish i had got mine before he lost use of his hind limbs. I would suggest you really take your time and have someone help you unless there is an easier way to get them into it i will have to see today when i try on my own:blush:. We nearly had a disaster when he tried to sit and he started to tip up, some dogs just click with it i think mine will take some time as he even hates the front harness but then he doesn't like being lifted, wearing stuff other than a collar etc, and it will take some time for him to realise he can't cut corners, chase the other dogs, but it does allow him mobility when he has so much more go than his back legs have allowed. I am keeping this for outdoor use only as he comes in lies down plus with the size of it and the house too much stuff for him to get stuck on! and they can tip themselves over. As far as all day my boy was tired from having his on and off walking, re-adjust, walk, re-adjust etc..Don't know if this has helped any


----------



## gacysdad (Apr 14, 2010)

thank you very much... i was thinking it wouldnt be that great for inside. he doesnt mind his rear harness so much. it just kills me to watch him drag himself across the room, lol maybe ill get him a little dolly cart


----------



## anitapet (Apr 25, 2010)

Have a look at www.eddieswheels.com. They custom built my Witchie's cart for her. I adopted Witchie (long coat GSD like Paris) from an animal shelter in Ohio when she was 6 years old. She was very sick & had 3 legs (left back leg had been amputated at her knee) & the most beautiful, loving & gentle nature. She departed this life in January 2009 aged 11yrs & 5 months, 100 lbs. Good luck with your Gacy


----------



## dvaughan (May 13, 2010)

I was justing looking around on line at doggie wheelchairs. There is a place www.seniorpetcareproducts.com They have the best prices and free shipping. My 7 year old Cody has horrible hip dysplasia but he is so young and loves to play and go to the dog park. He gets tired easily and quickly and starts falling over at the park so we have to leave after about 10 min. I was thinking if I got him a chair just for outings so he can last longer and he is so laid back he would not mind it. I will be getting one soon and will let you know my experience.aw:


----------

